# I find myself thinking out loud/speaking to myself sometimes



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

/deleted


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm the same way, and yes, I think it largely comes from just being alone a lot. It isn't terribly bothersome unless somebody happens to come along while I'm in the midst of it. ops


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

uhm, to be honest I think everyone else does that,
I also sometimes say to myself ''where did i put the (__)''
or to my cat ''hey sweety'' or ''im hungry/tired''
I hear my whole family do it,and even my boyfriend sometimes(where is my phone!?) lol..I even had my ''normal'' friends talking to their cats,
I think its get a little odd when it goes like this

''hey me''
''what am I going to do today?''
''shall I go to a restaurant?''
''no its way to cold Ill rather stay inside and have a movie marathon''
''wow that sounds like fun''


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Luke688 said:


> is this normal? i wont talk to myself as such but sometimes i will think out loud when im on my own and not even realise when i start doing it, im quite isolated and spend alot of my time on my own do you think this is what brought this on?


If that's all it is, then yes, it's normal enough for socially-isolated people.


----------



## MFwill (Oct 1, 2009)

Throughout my 24 years of existence I think Ive spoken more to myself then to every actual person Ive ever interacted with.. combined

and I talk a lot to other people for somebody with SA.

Ive also been my own best friend; seeing as I have issues I don't always give myself good advice :no

...regardless I think talking to yourself is part of being human


----------



## DassaultRafale (Jun 14, 2012)

*talking to yourself*

I do that to, even worse. I have been maintaining an imaginary world to run to when the real one sucks.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

I do that as well. It tends to happen when I'm deep in thought although I'm normally able to catch myself before I say too much out loud.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I do it all the time. What gets annoying is that I think better that way and eventually I will just get physically tired of talking but my mind still wants to think and keep going.

Whenever I have taken SSRIs that goes away and I can think in my head again.


----------



## FirmusPiett (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes. I quite enjoy my own company actually. I suppose it's down to being an only child and somewhat of a social recluse, so your explanation rings pretty accurate. Sometimes for me it's talking to myself directly, although normally I'm simulating conversations with other people. I'm not sure if this makes me worse or better at real conversations when they come around, but they give me a certain confidence when I'm on my own. I can reassure myself that I have a sense of humour etc.
But this is definitely a symptom of an non-prolific social life (in my case, perhaps not in yours judging by some other commenters).

Mind, don't let that stop you. Talking to yourself is just a symptom if you ask me, and not one worth treating. It can be beneficial for me sometimes. The benefit of questioning this habit on our parts is that it can indicate a wider 'issue' which, if you like, you can go about addressing.


----------

